# [Résolu] getcwd: cannot access parent directories

## MasterPrenium

Coucou tout le monde,

Je ne sais ni pourquoi ni comment, mais je pense qu'un fichier binaire a disparu ...

J'ai depuis ce genre d'erreur un peu partout, que çà soit dans les compilation, au boot, au lancement des services etc ... :

```
shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type
```

Que puis-je faire ? Je pense qu'il faut réinstaller un package mais je ne sais pas lequel

Merci d'avance,Last edited by MasterPrenium on Tue Jun 03, 2008 7:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

'alute

getcwd est une fonction system permettant d'obtenir le répertoire courant (cf. $man 3 getcwd)

Plusieurs causes possibles dont la plus probable et la suppression du répertoire courant mais tu en sauras plus en recherchant sur le forum avec par exemple : shell-init + getcwd   :Wink:  (ce thread par exemple)

----------

## MasterPrenium

c'est vraiment bizarre, car je n'ai pas supprimer le moindre répertoire ni quoi que ce soit, et par exemple au lancement de services j'avais environ 300 messages de ce genre, mais là il semble effectivement que tout soit résolu .... bref très étrange, j'ai fais plusieurs ls cd etc ....

----------

